# drilling guides for ventilation holes



## user 666 (Apr 2, 2017)

I have seen on Youtube that some enthusiasts use paper patterns as guides so that they can drill a neat, clean set of ventilation holes.

does anyone know where I can download those guides?


----------



## Ratmosphere (Apr 2, 2017)

Nope, but if you drill the holes slow and precise you can get it to look really good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob1985 (Apr 2, 2017)

I mark them with a tape measure and a sharpie maker. Then fire up the ole' soldering iron. The result is clean and exact holes without much effort, but do it in a well ventilated area, it tends to stink.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Apr 2, 2017)

Use a speed square to easily measure and draw lines horizontally and vertically.  Then just drill or melt a hole at every intersection or in a fun pattern.

If you don't have a speed square get one.  They're the best.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## user 666 (Apr 2, 2017)

I do not find any of these "just be a better carpenter than you have the skills for' responses to be all that useful.

If I had the ability to drill the holes freehand and end up with a nice neat design, do you really think I would be asking for a pattern?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## viper69 (Apr 2, 2017)

I read the responses and your post @user 666.


Which are you really asking:

1. How to drill holes better, as in the holes look nicer?

2. How to avoid measuring with a ruler so the pattern looks nicer than eyeballing it?

What I can tell you is a pattern only addresses number 2. And can be made in MS Word, that's what people do.

If you want A's to 1., reply back here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## G. pulchra (Apr 2, 2017)

No need to be so sensitive, there are some good answers above.  Try google, there are many options out there but they won't be free.

https://www.westmarine.com/buy/sunc...e=&network=s&gclid=CK2u2L6rhtMCFcRhfgodu30BqA

Reactions: Agree 2 | Helpful 1


----------



## user 666 (Apr 2, 2017)

viper69 said:


> I read the responses and your post @user 666.
> 
> 
> Which are you really asking:
> ...


I hadn't thought of making my own pattern with MSWord, thanks. This detail will improve results measurably.


----------



## Red Eunice (Apr 2, 2017)

G. pulchra said:


> No need to be so sensitive, there are some good answers above.  Try google, there are many options out there but they won't be free.
> 
> https://www.westmarine.com/buy/suncor--atlantis-easy-rail-drilling-template--11858842?cm_mmc=PS-_-Google-_-GSC%20-%20Product%20Type-_-11858842&product_id=11858842&adpos=1o13&creative=108421553284&device=c&matchtype=&network=s&gclid=CK2u2L6rhtMCFcRhfgodu30BqA


 I checked that link, nice item!
 One could do the same thing w/h a piece of scrap acrylic. Building my own arboreal enclosures I have templates using cardboard stock as guides. If one hole isn't in perfect alignment with the others, not a big deal, I'm not that anal.
 I only drill holes in acrylic. Fumes using a soldering iron makes me nauseous to the point of regurgitating. Yes, even in a well ventilated area, only takes the slightest whiff. Lol! "To each his own."


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Apr 2, 2017)

That piece from west marine is cool, but seems a bit overkill to me.

I don't mean to offend, but you are making it sound hard to use a ruler to draw horizontal and vertical lines with a marker.

We all have our own ways of doing things.  If you prefer to print off a piece of paper with lines or dots on it, that'll work too.  I haven't done it before so I can't say for sure, but I would think there is potential for the paper stencil to move and skew your lines at some point.  With a ruler (or speed square like I suggested) and sharpie, your marks aren't going to move while you're drilling.  

If you make a wrong mark while drawing just use some alcohol to erase it and go again.  Once you have your pattern set, get to burning or drilling!


----------



## CyclingSam (Apr 2, 2017)

I make my own patterns. I measure the side of the container. I use MS Paint or Photoshop to create a template. I print it off and drill. I also sometimes google "simple circle dot pattern" and uses the image that comes up. This one: https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/21/8e/32/218e325d62ea43e0e915acaa53803a18.jpg

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## user 666 (Apr 2, 2017)

CyclingSam said:


> I make my own patterns. I measure the side of the container. I use MS Paint or Photoshop to create a template. I print it off and drill. I also sometimes google "simple circle dot pattern" and uses the image that comes up. This one: https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/21/8e/32/218e325d62ea43e0e915acaa53803a18.jpg


Thanks!


----------



## MrTwister (Apr 3, 2017)

Could just use a ruler to mark hole locations on a peice of paper, tape paper to enclosure, drill on the marks, remove paper, repeate as required.


----------



## CyclingSam (Apr 3, 2017)

user 666 said:


> Thanks!


Here is what it actually looks like on some of mine. http://arachnoboards.com/attachments/20161120_200327-jpg.231634/


----------



## xsearcher (Apr 3, 2017)

I tape graph paper to the acrylic.  Add pencil marks to where I want the wholes and drill.  It's easier than using a ruler.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## user 666 (Apr 3, 2017)

xsearcher said:


> I tape graph paper to the acrylic.  Add pencil marks to where I want the wholes and drill.  It's easier than using a ruler.


Now that is even easier! It's so easy even I can do it!


----------

